# Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern



## ferrari2k (8. Juni 2005)

*Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*

Hallo, ich habe viele Wav-Dateien, die ich alle um ein gewisses maß in der Lautstärke anheben möchte. Kann mir jemand ein Tool sagen, mit dem ich das machen kann?


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe viele Wav-Dateien, die ich alle um ein gewisses maß in der Lautstärke anheben möchte. Kann mir jemand ein Tool sagen, mit dem ich das machen kann?


Keiner nen Plan???


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man jetz post ich das schon zum zweiten mal .........i tunes .........lied anwählen rechtsklick : dann informationen --dann--lautstärkeanpassung um 50%/100% egal wie du willst bis 200 %



es gibt noch viele unwissende


----------



## genickschuss (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe viele Wav-Dateien, die ich alle um ein gewisses maß in der Lautstärke anheben möchte. Kann mir jemand ein Tool sagen, mit dem ich das machen kann?



  Wavelab


----------



## Alinor (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe viele Wav-Dateien, die ich alle um ein gewisses maß in der Lautstärke anheben möchte. Kann mir jemand ein Tool sagen, mit dem ich das machen kann?




Windows Audiorecorder   

(ich mein das ernst *g*)


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				genickschuss am 08.06.2005 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wavelab is sehr gut nur etwas sehr schwierig in der anwendung!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe viele Wav-Dateien, die ich alle um ein gewisses maß in der Lautstärke anheben möchte. Kann mir jemand ein Tool sagen, mit dem ich das machen kann?




wenn es VIELE sind, dann versuch es mal mit MP3-gain, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das auch wav unterstützt. evtl. machen dir das auch diverse brenn- oder musikverwaltungstools wie zB oben genannt ipod.


wavelab oder der waveeditor usw. gehen zwar und sind auch simpel (einfach markieren und oben bearbeiten/normalisieren) , sind aber bei mehreren WAVs denkbar ungeegnet, außer man hat zu viel zeit parat...


----------



## bsekranker (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				Herbboy am 08.06.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne - hab grad nachgeschaut...


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				Herbboy am 08.06.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau das ist es, es sind viele. leisten alle genannten tools (bis auf den windows audio recorder) das auch, viele wav-dateien umzuwandeln?
hab kein bock, das 100x zu machen


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 08.06.2005 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deshalb sag ich ja .......wenn du in einer playlist von sagen wir mal 100 songs die lautstärke um 200% anheben willst hast du 2 tage mit wave lab ......im i tunes mach ich dir das in 30 sek..........


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 08.06.2005 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jut, dann vielen Dank, das wollt ich nur wissen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 08.06.2005 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 30 sekunden für 200files? das wage ich aber zu bezweifeln... das muss ja jede wav erstmal analysieren und dann noch hochrechnen... wenn man bei wavelab oder so EIN 4min-lied markiert und "normalisiert", dann dauert das ja schon 5-10sekunden... 

und einfach nur "stur" um 200% erhöhen ist eh schwachsinnn, da songs, die breits laut genug sind oder die bestandteile haben, die bereits an die 0dB-grenze stoßen (das ist quasi die DIN-norm-grenze), dann verzerren... 

mach unbedingt ne sicherheitskopie, bevor du die einfach nur lauter machst.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				Herbboy am 08.06.2005 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sowieso 
Ach ja, weder im I-Tunes noch im Wavelab kann ich das mehrfachbearbeiten finden, zumindest nicht, was die Lautstärke betrifft.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, weder im I-Tunes noch im Wavelab kann ich das mehrfachbearbeiten finden, zumindest nicht, was die Lautstärke betrifft.


ich kenne beides nicht (hab nur wavelab Lite, reiner audioeditor), aber VIELLEICHT versteckt sich das unter der bezeichnung "normalisieren", das ist halt die funktion, um ein file auf den 0dB-pgel anzupassen, das ist standardlautstäkre.


was für wavs sind es eigentlich? wenn es zB gespärche sind usw., dann könntest du ein problem bekommen, da die ja mittendrin mal lauter und mal leiser sind...


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				Herbboy am 08.06.2005 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normalisieren seh ich auch nicht 
Das sind selbstgebrabbelte Fahrernamen für F1 Challenge 99-02 
Saison 1995


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 08.06.2005 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst ja mal das hier versuchen, du willst ja batchen, also alle gleichzeitig verändern:

http://www.mymusictools.com/free/volume-normalizer.htm

Ich kenn das Programm allerdings nicht, musst du dich selbst mit zurechtfinden.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*

mal ne ganz blöde idee: wandel die wav doch per CDex in MP3 und und nimm dann Mp3gain, dann wandelst du die mit CDex wieder in wav zurück...  :-o


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				Herbboy am 08.06.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne ganz blöde idee: wandel die wav doch per CDex in MP3 und und nimm dann Mp3gain, dann wandelst du die mit CDex wieder in wav zurück...  :-o


OK, das mal ne Idee, hätt ich auch drauf kommen können.... DOH


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				Herbboy am 08.06.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne ganz blöde idee: wandel die wav doch per CDex in MP3 und und nimm dann Mp3gain, dann wandelst du die mit CDex wieder in wav zurück...  :-o


Danke, hat geklappt


----------



## genickschuss (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				Herbboy am 08.06.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 08.06.2005 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
 

Wavelab kann locker mehrere Dateien auf einmal bearbeiten, 
da brauchste nicht viel Zeit..


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mehrere WAV-Dateien Lautstärke ändern*



			
				genickschuss am 10.06.2005 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 08.06.2005 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber musst du die nicht trotzdem erstmal alle files laden und markieren...? ich hab wie gesagt unr WL-Lite, da musst du ein file öffnen, den bereich (in dem fall also alles) markieren und dann normalisieren.


----------

